# A good editor



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear pals from Mac OS X forum.

Just forget about BBedit, jEdit, WebEdit and/or Hyperedit.

I'm looking for a general purpose editor, with built in colour coding for HTML/JSP/PHP etc (preferably configurable) - but most of all: with a project manager (even though simple, don't care), so I can keep my archives in order.

Any advice.


----------



## pds (Jun 18, 2004)

Taco HTML edit

Don't know about the jsp, but the other two are there as well as multi-page project management.


----------



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> Taco HTML edit
> 
> Don't know about the jsp, but the other two are there as well as multi-page project management.



Looks good, although not very round. Let's try it for a while to see if it is able to cover my needs.

Thanx!


----------



## twister (Jun 18, 2004)

SubEthaEdit is kinda cool.  Search for it on macupdate.com.  Doesn't have project manager though, that i know of.


----------



## Pengu (Jun 18, 2004)

skEdit. Cheap, Easy to use. Syntax colouring. "site manager", etc.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 18, 2004)

SubEthaEdit!! The ability to have multiple people working on the same file at the same time is great. http://www.codingmonkeys.de


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 18, 2004)

"Not very round" ?


----------



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> "Not very round" ?



Neat, well-finished, professional piece of software. This one is good after all for being freeware.

Sorry I'm Spanish, and sometimes my English tends to become quite funny.


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 18, 2004)

> Sorry I'm Spanish, and sometimes my English tends to become quite funny.



Oh, you're doing fine actually, I just never heard "round" used to mean that before.   Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 18, 2004)

I can see how "well rounded" and simply "round" would seem like the same thing if English is not your first language.




What is it you don't like about BBEdit... especially the free light version?


----------



## guilly (Jun 20, 2004)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> I can see how "well rounded" and simply "round" would seem like the same thing if English is not your first language.
> 
> What is it you don't like about BBEdit... especially the free light version?



 Mainlty, BBEdit both light and pro have no project manager. Secondly, the window managemnt system has inherited Apple's mania of having all windows opened with no stuck, that is, with no tabs or comfortable way to switch between docs (at this stage, OS X Expose is of no use at all).

My very favourite editor for Windows (eghk) is Macromedia Homesite. I know and assume that I won't find an equal, but I wish some editor were similar in concept, but none is. I don't think Macromedia will release an Apple version of this editor.


----------



## guilly (Jun 20, 2004)

Check this out:

http://www.handcoding.com/archives/000735.shtml


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2004)

Interesting post at the link. I don't know bbedit, but I don't see the problem with windows or tabs in Tacoedit. It keeps the whole project in one window and a sidebar with names of files in the project. I wish it had the same toolbar on the project section as on the single file window, but I don't use the tools that much anyway, so it's just a peeve....

Yo entendí lo de redondo, pero no sé porqué lo dice. Where do you find the rough edges?


----------



## guilly (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok, after some research I think I just fount the best (ehm, the most round?) HTML/Web developing editor around. Of course that if we discard WYSIWYG editors, which I personally abhor. Thank you for your help.

This is, however, the result of my research (I thought you might be interested on my conclusions):

(1) SkEdit, thanx to Pengu for his advice. It is neat (ehm, round?), easy to use, very complete, multi-language and features a kindda tabbed navigational system (ok, it is not through real tabs, but it is ok after all). The only drawback is that it is not free, but it is worth the $20 it costs.

(2) Smultron, a GPL editor, is possible the best I've found in the free editors "competition". Not as complete as SkEdit, it resembles a bit TacoEditor but it is more... round (aaargh, what the hell, well rounded). Not as complete as jEdit but farily more intuitive.

(3) Web Design 2 is a program that reminds me of many PC Web development counterparts. However, the program looks unfinished (although it is not, which means that this program is not very... ehm, round).

(4) BBEdit (full) is good, but falls behind many others nowadays. They MUST introduce a project management or, at least, tabbed browsing to make web developing an easy, agile task.

(5) Mostly, the rest suck. What do you find at SubEthaEdit apart from being able to edit a document within a group?. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Pengu (Jun 20, 2004)

No problems guilly. I completely understand your desire for a "round" editor, that also has good features. One way I found of doing this, is to try the coccoa apps first, as they usually are a more "round" package. (http://osx.hyperjeff.net/apps is good for searching on licence, environment, intended use, etc)


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 20, 2004)

skEdit rules the world . I beta test for it, and the current feature he's working on is sites on the FTP server, remote editing, and such. Should be really cool for 3.5!


----------



## guilly (Jun 21, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> skEdit rules the world . I beta test for it, and the current feature he's working on is sites on the FTP server, remote editing, and such. Should be really cool for 3.5!



I can't do nothing else but to totally agree.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

Just so you know.  in almost any app you can tab though all open window by pressing apple AND ~  Thought that might help


----------



## guilly (Jun 21, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> Just so you know.  in almost any app you can tab though all open window by pressing apple AND ~  Thought that might help



It would be a little bit helpful if I knew where the ~ symbol is in my Spanish keyboard hehehe.

And jokes apart, no, it is not very useful since doing that will switch between open docs, but won't show me a clickable overview of them. Thanx anyhow.


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

In the US it's under the escape key.  It tabs though open windows in one app.


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2004)

on the iBook it's next to the left shift key.

skEdit seems very well done, but it crashes on me everytime I hit preview. I'll keep the $20 for now...


----------



## guilly (Jun 21, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> on the iBook it's next to the left shift key.
> 
> skEdit seems very well done, but it crashes on me everytime I hit preview. I'll keep the $20 for now...



pds, try reconfiguring the preview by eliminating Internet Explorer from the preview pane, and re-inserting it manually (ow yeah, had to be Microsoft the cause of our pains). You can do that under SkEdit preferences. You will then see it is worth those tiny $20.


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you Redmond...

*gets out checkbook...*


----------

